# enter bluetooth dongle



## viruses (Oct 27, 2006)

hi guys i brought a new blue tooth dongle of a company called enter just for rs.350 it came along with a cd.have not used it yet but just thought of posting it here for the information of you all and to read your thoughts.
what surprised me was its price.


----------



## iMav (Oct 27, 2006)

it has to be a 10mtr dongle .... i bought my 100mtr for 700/-


----------



## viruses (Oct 27, 2006)

which is your make.i think as this is a new company its price is cheap.


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 29, 2006)

I have also bought bluetooth dongle from Enter @ 350/- and it works fine, no problem till now.


----------



## viruses (Oct 29, 2006)

well do you leave it plugged to the usb port or remove it after use?


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 29, 2006)

I am having of advik 10 m range of Rs.300 its working fine.

@viruses
I leave it plugged in USB.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 29, 2006)

i got the bluesolie one at rs 250 a yr before. 10mt one.. its always connected at the back of my pc and still having no problem..


----------



## viruses (Oct 29, 2006)

hey thanks guys for your sweet replies.


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 29, 2006)

mine is also always plugged-in


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 29, 2006)

"Enter" I believe uses bluesoliel drivers,isnt it?I have a  bluesoliel don gle as well.But I guess the ones with Widcomm drivers are better(eg.Tech-Com)


----------



## tharun518 (May 6, 2008)

Soory for post in a two year old thread.

I also have just bourgth it for Rs.230 with 1yr warrenty.

I going to test it.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 6, 2008)

here is the one i bought recently.. as i lost my old one...

Company name is Orchid(VOIP edition). Seems Korian brand but am using its mp3 player for a year and half now without problem..
Specification:
# Bluetooth V2.0 and EDR
# Bluetooth class Superb : 500 meters 
# Carrier frequency : 2.4 to 2.483GHz
# Data rate : up to 4Mbps
# Frequency hopping spread spectrum
# Supports Windows XP, Vista,2000, ME and 98SE
# LED indicators.

Here is the surprise: price 250 indian rupee, address: Golcha Computers, SP road,Bangalore.

and see this also.. *www.shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/fa...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

bumped a 2 year old topic


----------



## the.kaushik (May 7, 2008)

ya but interesting how cost changes with time LOL


----------



## tharun518 (May 10, 2008)

The bluetooth has not much range but easy to use.


----------



## viruss (Jul 17, 2008)

which one is good ?

enter / orchid or else ?


----------

